# Das Einräumen beginnt - und wie weit seid Ihr?



## Echinopsis (15. Okt. 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich war die letzten Tage emsig damit beschäftigt sämtliche Pflanzen auszubuddeln, einzulagern oder ins Winterquatier zu schleppen...der __ Lotos wartet noch..
Es wird irgendwie jeden Tag frischer hier. D.h es wird langsam Zeit zum Einräumen.  

Wie weit seit Ihr?


----------



## Zuckerschniss (15. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Das Einräumen beginnt - und wie weit seit Ihr?*

Hallo!

Bei mir war Montag und Dienstag "Räumtage". Das Gewächshaus ist voll und die Geranien im Keller. Die __ Dahlien liegen in Holzwolle - der Winter kann kommen. 
Laub abkäschern wird noch täglich gemacht - und das kann auch noch ne Weile dauern.
So früh war ich noch nie fertig .... hatte Urlaub


----------



## Echinopsis (15. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Das Einräumen beginnt - und wie weit seit Ihr?*

Gut dass du das mit den __ Dahlien aufgreifst..wie macht ihr das so mit dem Einlagern? Wenn ich sie "blank" in die Kisten lege trocknen sie immer aus. Habe sie jetzt immer in Töpfe (in trockene Gartenerde) gepflanzt und trocken eingewintert. Hat immer problemlos funktioniert, ist aber ziemlich viel Arbeit und Schlepperei. Kann man sie evtl auch in Sägemehl einmotten?


----------



## Dilmun (15. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Das Einräumen beginnt - und wie weit seit Ihr?*

Ich bin noch mittendrinnen. 
Das Meiste habe ich schon im Wintergarten. Draussen sind noch __ Dahlien, Plumbago, verschiedene __ Canna und Brugmansia. Ich habe das alles in Töpfen auf der Terrasse.
Ich wollte diese Woche weiter machen - ging aber nicht, weil


----------



## buddler (15. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Das Einräumen beginnt - und wie weit seit Ihr?*

na dann mal gute besserung.
sonst haben die pflanzen kalte füße


----------



## buddler (15. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Das Einräumen beginnt - und wie weit seit Ihr?*

gewächshaus voll.
morgen ist der keller dran.__ dahlien ausbuddeln und einlagern.


----------



## Dilmun (15. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Das Einräumen beginnt - und wie weit seit Ihr?*

Danke, danke!

Nächste Woche mach ich sicher weiter!


----------



## Dodi (15. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Das Einräumen beginnt - und wie weit seit Ihr?*

Hallo Daniel,

bei uns geht es morgen los mit dem Einräumen. Es werden in der Nacht zum Sonntag schon Temps um den Gefrierpunkt erwartet und die empfindlichen Topfpflanzen müssen rein.

Zum Thema __ Dahlien:



> Wie man die Knollen jetzt am besten über den Winter bringt, hängt stark davon ab, welche Möglichkeiten man hat. Grundsätzlich sollten sie frostfrei aber nicht zu warm überwintert werden. Über plus 10 bis 15 Grad besteht die Gefahr, dass die Knollen im Winterquartier entweder austreiben oder vertrocknen.
> 
> Die Gefahr des Vertrocknens besteht allerdings auch bei kühler Lagerung. Um dies zu verhindern, werden die Knollen „verpackt“. Zu diesem Zweck kann man Sand, Torf, Holzwolle oder das gerade reichlich vorhandene Herbstlaub nutzen. Das Füllmaterial für die Kisten sollte ganz leicht feucht sein – aber nicht zu nass sonst besteht Schimmel- und Fäulnisgefahr! Im Laufe des Winters – in Abhängigkeit der Luftfeuchtigkeit im Winterquartier – ab und zu kontrollieren - ist das Füllmaterial zu trocken geworden, leicht übersprühen um eine Grundfeuchtigkeit wieder herzustellen.



Quelle

Ich hatte die Knollen noch nie bedeckt, sondern nur auf Zeitung gebettet und es sind mir fast keine eingetrocknet - wahrscheinlich ist der Keller feucht genug...

Und Dir, Sonja, gute Besserung!


----------



## Koi-Uwe (15. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Das Einräumen beginnt - und wie weit seit Ihr?*

Unsere Hauspalme und der große Ginseng sind schon drin,
die Ginsengpflanzen und die Mandarinenpflanzen kommen Sonntag ins Warme.


----------



## doh (15. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Das Einräumen beginnt - und wie weit seit Ihr?*

Hey,
also angefangen hab ich noch nicht.Aber in den nächsten Tagen kommt man wohl nicht Drumherum, hier wird es nachts im schnitt 5Grad kühl.

@Uwe,
hübschen "Baum" hat du  wie alt ist der denn schon?


_______________
Grüße von der langweiligen Arbeit aus.
Marcel


----------



## Koi-Uwe (15. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Das Einräumen beginnt - und wie weit seit Ihr?*

Ich glaub 60 Jahre oder so haben die gesagt


----------



## Hexe_Mol (15. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Das Einräumen beginnt - und wie weit seit Ihr?*





doh schrieb:


> hier wird es nachts im schnitt 5Grad kühl.




wir hatten schon 4 oder 5 nächte bodenfrost und 1x "richtigen nachtfrost". :shock

der kübel mit den chillipflanzen steht bereits in meinem schlafzimmer (der kühlste raum im haus), gartenschläuche, wassersprenger und co sind ebenfalls weggeräumt, pflanzen die ausm boden raus müssen und __ kübelpflanzen habe ich bewusst keine, das ist mir einfach zuviel arbeit.

ich mag zwar wahnsinnig gerne __ dahlien, aber dieses ständige aus- und eingebuddelt ist mir einfach zu stressig.  wer bei mir nicht draussen durch den westsibirischen winter kommt, ist einfach kein kandidat für den hexengarten.  allerdings habe ich derzeit noch jede menge sorgenkinder, neue pflanzen, jungpflanzen usw.. in der "päppelecke" auf der terrasse stehen, die werden jede nacht mit nem vlies geschützt, müssen aber dringend "winterfest untergebracht" werden.


----------



## Mops (16. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Das Einräumen beginnt - und wie weit seit Ihr?*

Hi,

also unsere diversen __ Dahlien überwintere ich immer im Keller, dort liegen sie in Kisten, deren Boden leicht mit Rindenmulch bedeckt ist. Abdecken tue ich die Knollen nicht, nur wenn ich das Gefühl habe, sie werden zu trocken, besprühe ich sie leicht mit Wasser.

Muß meine auch noch alle ausbuddeln, bin mal gespannt wie die Knollen aussehen, hatte im Frühjahr mal ein paar aus Samen gezogen, mal schauen, was dort unten dran hängt. Sind teilweise richtig schön gefärbt, daher würde ich sie gerne behalten.


----------



## Eva-Maria (16. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Das Einräumen beginnt - und wie weit seid Ihr?*

Das Winter-Kalthaus steht schon seit letztem WE.
Reingeräumt werden unbedingt die Geranien, nach vorherigem Rückschnitt.
__ Feigenbaum und Limette im Kübel wandern auch ins Kalthaus dieses WE.
Die __ Dahlien bleiben noch ein wenig im Garten, blühen noch wunderschön.
Die anderen mediterranen Kübel ziehen um auf die überdachte Terrasse, bevor sie in wahrscheinlich 2 - 3 Wochen auch ins Kalthaus umgesiedelt werden.
Die Kübelrosen-Ecke ist auch schon freigeräumt.
Viel Arbeit, packen wir's an!


----------



## sister_in_act (16. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Das Einräumen beginnt - und wie weit seid Ihr?*

hallo alle

Ich habe mich vor 2 Jahren von allem getrennt, was man im Herbst ausbuddeln und reinschleppen muß:__ Oleander, Mandarinenbäumchen und Knollen -bzw Zwiebelblumen, die nicht wnterfest sind.
Es ist mir schlicht über den Kopf gewachsen und mein Wintergarten war vollgestopft.
Eine Zitrone machte einen üblen Eindruck im Frühjahr und landete neben dem Komposter, wo es sich dann allerdings  erholte und nun doch nochmal stark eingekürzt rein durfte.
Man wird älter und nicht gesünder, da muß man Prioritäten setzen und den Garten so umgestalten, daß die Pflege machbar  ist und bleibt , auch wenns schwerfällt sich von liebgewonnenen Pflanzen zu trennen.Es reicht auch so noch völlig aus was zu tun ist

9''Uhr heute waren es 6,7Grad und es ist regnerisch und einfach eklig...
Heute toben nur meine Katzen im Garten

Schönes Wochenende 
Gruß Ulla


----------



## axel (16. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Das Einräumen beginnt - und wie weit seid Ihr?*

Hallo Gartenfreunde

Ich hab meine Dahlien und Geranien auch schon ausgebuddelt und eingelagert.
Die Dahlienknollen lagere ich schon seit Jahren in Kisten in einem unbeheizten Keller.
Die Dahlienknollen sind in keinem Substrat eingepackt und noch nie ausgetrocknet .
Außenwasserleitungen sind abgestellt und entwässert.
Die Geranien sind in einem Blumenkasten gelagert , hab sie zurückgeschnitten.
Bei den anderen Stauden lasse ich das Vertocknete übern Winter erst mal dran .
Sieht ja auch schön aus wenn was aus dem Schnee hervorragt . 
Vielleicht finden ja die Vögel noch so manches Samenkorn.
Jetzt gehts los mit Laubharken (Buche) . Das Laub kompostiere ich auch .

Wann pflanze ich am besten meine Stauden um und verschneide die Sträucher ?

lg axel


----------



## buddler (16. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Das Einräumen beginnt - und wie weit seid Ihr?*

@eva-maria:was ist denn ein winter-kalthaus??


----------



## buddler (16. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Das Einräumen beginnt - und wie weit seid Ihr?*

welche pflanzen kann man eigendlich im ungeheizten gewächshaus lagern?oder erfrieren die im winter???
mal wieder keine ahnung
jörg
ps:muss man die geranien eigendlich zurückschneiden?
hab welche in töpfen und welche aus dem freiland reingeholt.
die aus dem freiland hab ich in zeitungspapier ohne rückschnitt eingewickelt.scheint mir aber nicht so die richtige art zu sein.bin schon am überlegen sie nicht wieder auszupacken und in töpfe zu pflanzen.
brauchen die eigendlich licht oder können die auch dunkel gelagert
werden?
oje,ich muss noch viel lernen


----------



## Zuckerschniss (18. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Das Einräumen beginnt - und wie weit seid Ihr?*

Hallöle,

meine __ Dahlien liegen in Sägespänen im Keller. Der Keller ist feucht (gestampfter Lehm), sodass ein Austrocknen nicht möglich ist. 
Mit den Geranien halte ich es so, dass ich die auf die Hälfte zurückschneide, aus den Pötten in große Kisten umsetze und in den Keller stelle. Im Frühjahr schneide ich dann nochmal zurück, was den Winter nicht überstanden hat. Genauso mach ich es mit den Fuchsien.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (18. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Das Einräumen beginnt - und wie weit seid Ihr?*

Ich hab am Freitag auch schon alle 10 Töppe mit nem Schwamm abgeschrubbt und in den Keller geholt. Ebenso alle Magnetventile meiner Bewässerungsanlage ausgebaut und noch eben mit nem Spaten den übergewachsenen Rasenrand abgestochen - macht sich ja prima wenns feucht ist. Staudenbeet ebenso vom Unkraut befreit und aufgelockert sowie samen abgeschüttelt und Blätter draufgelegt. Wenn ich noch mehr Zeit habe kommts Rosenbeet drann.


----------



## Eva-Maria (18. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Das Einräumen beginnt - und wie weit seid Ihr?*

Hi Jörg,
unser "Winter-Kalthaus" schaut so aus
   

Dieses WK baut mein Mann jeden Herbst auf unserer Terrasse auf.
2 Seiten und die Überdachung sind bauseits vorgegeben, lediglich 2 weitere Seiten werden von ihm aufgestellt. Dazu nimmt er selbstgebaute Teile, s. Bilder, und verkeilt diese zwischen Pflasterboden und Terrassendach. Größe des WKs ca. 4 qm.
Sämtliche, nicht winterharten __ Kübelpflanzen ziehen den Winter über ins WK.
"Beheizt" wird das WK durch einen Gasofen, den wir lediglich auf Zündflamme laufen lassen.
Zur Sicherheit ist auch noch ein Frostwächter im WK - fallen die Temperaturen unter 3°C, schaltet sich eine kleine Elektroheizung zu.
Die restlichen, winterharten Kübelpflanzen, wie z.B. Rosenhochstämme, ziehen lediglich um, und werden auf die Terrasse, unter das Glasdach gestellt. 
So sind wir die letzten 10 Jahre immer gut über die Runden gekommen.


----------



## Christine (18. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Das Einräumen beginnt - und wie weit seid Ihr?*

Hallo Eva-Maria,

pfiffige Idee, Euer Winterkalthaus 

Wie lange hält die Gasflasche bei der Methode?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (18. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Das Einräumen beginnt - und wie weit seid Ihr?*

Hi,

bei mir ist der Kartoffelkeller schon gefegt, aber das Grünzeug ist noch alles draußen (obwohls schon 5 Frostnächte gab). Das empfindlichere steht allerdings alles im Foliengewächshaus, da ist es erst mal geschützt. Kommt erst rein wenn das __ Canna-Laub nicht mehr grün ist und die Amorphophallusblätter schlapp und zusammengeschrumpelt über den Topfrand hängen

MfG Frank


----------



## Eva-Maria (18. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Das Einräumen beginnt - und wie weit seid Ihr?*

Hi Christine,
den letzten Winter haben wir 2 Gasflaschen verbraucht.
Einige Male ist nachts auch der elektrischer Heizer, über den Frostwächter initiert, angesprungen.
-27°C war dann doch ein wenig heftig... für "nur Zündflamme des Gasofens".
Wenn es richtig bitterkalt wird, geht Harald auch noch hin und tackert Luftpolsterfolie von außen an das WK. Im WK liegt 5 cm Styropor auf dem Terrassenpflaster und wie man gut sehen kann, einmal umzu Styropor im Querformat.


----------



## buddler (18. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Das Einräumen beginnt - und wie weit seid Ihr?*

coole idee.im wahrsten sinne des wortes.
unsere terrasse ist nach oben hin offen.also wird alles irgendwie den winter im keller oder in der waschküche verbringen müssen.gewächshaus ohne heizung hat wohl wenig sinn.das werden die pflanzen wohl nicht überstehen.
wenn nichts durchkommt,wird eben im nächsten jahr nur zeug geholt,dass auch draußen überwintert.
mal schauen wie es wird.
tschöö
jörg


----------



## Echinopsis (18. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Das Einräumen beginnt - und wie weit seid Ihr?*

So, bei mir ist jetzt alles im Winterquatier bis auf den __ Lotos...das schwere Teil ist das letzte was reinkommt. 
Aber es wird echt immer kälter..heute Morgen hier -3 Grad.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (22. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Das Einräumen beginnt - und wie weit seid Ihr?*

So, 

Morgen kommt alles in den Keller. Die Nacht waren es hier auch -3 Grad

MfG Frank


----------



## nicki 55 (22. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Das Einräumen beginnt - und wie weit seid Ihr?*

hallo,
wollte auch mal ein wort zur einkellerung sagen.hatte früher fast 100knollenbegonien sah immer toll aus
aber die arbeit im herbst und im frühjahr war enorm.habe sonst auch immer viele geranienableger gepflanzt
hatten dieses jahr fast alle die weiße fliege also nächstes jahr wird alles neu gekauft
gruß
nicki	:angst


----------



## Echinopsis (22. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Das Einräumen beginnt - und wie weit seid Ihr?*

Soo, __ Lotos ist eingeräumt und die letzte Agave auch.
Der Winter kann kommen, ist alles unter Dach und Fach.


----------



## Digicat (22. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Das Einräumen beginnt - und wie weit seid Ihr?*

Servus

Naja ... muß morgen/übermorgen auch alles einwintern ..... bis jetzt ist noch alles draußen .... 

Seid Ihr fleissig


----------



## Nikolai (31. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Das Einräumen beginnt - und wie weit seid Ihr?*

hallo,
man habt Ihr es eilig. Bei uns im Norden könnte man eigentlich alles bis Weihnachten Draußen lassen, wenn nur nicht die 2 bis 3 Frostnächte wären, die einen immer wieder überraschen.
Geranien, Fuchsien, __ Dahlien, __ Engelstrompete, Enzianbaum, __ Wandelröschen, usw. Alles noch in voller Blüte. Schade eigentlich. - Nun habe ich auch alles verstaut.

Winterquatier vor dem Einräumen
 

Meine Kakteen bekommen einfach nur ein Dach über den Kopf.

 


Gruß Nikolai


----------

